# Liga Privada Dirty Rat, T52, and No 9s in stock.



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

Cigar.com has Dirty Rats and all sizes of No.9 and T52 in stock.

Plus if you spend more than $50 you get free shipping.

HURRY UP!!!

Edit: Dirty Rats sold out but they also have boxes of FFPs


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Thx for the heads up bmy B&M has them in stock for $17-21 per stick. I'll check iut CI so I can compare prices.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't see em


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

HIM said:


> Don't see em


They are on the same page as the No 9s


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

No rats but they do have boxes of pigs so I happily grabbed one. Thanks!


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

HIM said:


> No rats but they do have boxes of pigs so I happily grabbed one. Thanks!


Holy poop they sold out quick!


----------



## ColdSmoker (Jan 22, 2013)

FFPs were still available as of 20 minutes ago. This "hobby" just got more expensive!


----------



## ichett (Apr 5, 2013)

Too slow hwell: 

Could have used some Dirty Rats.


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Too late for me to. Funny thing is I was on the site at ~1215 looking at the daily deal.:bawling:


----------



## Mortenoir (Mar 29, 2013)

Damn it, I missed them again. I always seem to be too late for these every time they pop up.


----------



## Stillinger (Jan 29, 2013)

Got two boxes of Rats. If I didn't have a few boxes of pigs stashed I would have gotten one of those.


----------



## nola.bell (Dec 29, 2011)

Yep, they went quick!! I need me some UF 13's


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

Grrr... I missed the pigs.


----------



## Dio (Nov 17, 2012)

Great, missed them again and again.


----------



## henjg124 (Dec 16, 2012)

marc in nola said:


> Thx for the heads up bmy B&M has them in stock for $17-21 per stick. I'll check iut CI so I can compare prices.


Damn.. that's high!


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Yeah this particular B&M carries a lot of the HTF sticks, but you pay for it!


----------



## RJ-Harder (Apr 23, 2013)

What's the big deal with dirty rats?...other than having a sketchy sounding name. Excuse my ignorance.


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I wish these would keep in one thread, everytime they come in a new thread starts, and I miss them  One day...


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Argh I've been desperately trying to find a box of pigs or rats...both seem to be sold out


----------

